# European Delivery, Car Was Not Ready



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Firstly, I would like to begin my telling everyone what an amazing program European Delivery is. I have successfully picked up two cars through this program, and have enjoyed each experience immensely.

I ordered a 335i coupe, and was scheduled for delivery on November 2nd. Two days prior to my departure, I was contacted by a factory representative indicating that my car had a defective radio unit. At that point, I was given two options: 1) take my car with some of its functions inoperable, or 2) take a loaner car (either a 530xi wagon, or X3) for use throughout my trip.

I was disappointed by both of these options, but opted to take my car in its defective condition, knowing it would be fixed prior to arrival in the US. To further my dismay, I was informed upon my arrival to Munich that the car was worse than originally thought, and the factory rep informed me that they could not deliver the car, nor could I even see it. She explained that the car did not have any idrive/nav/radio and other functions, and that it needed a part replaced. Given that the factory was closed all week, they could not fix the problem in time.

I was given a loaner car instead. Unfortunately though, upon arriving at the delivery center, I learned that the loaner car's navigation system was defective. I had to return to my hotel. The following day, I spoke to the factory rep once again. She offered a 328i instead, but I refused to accept. I explained that I was very disappointed in the situation, and she was finally able to offer me an X5.

When I asked for my German Tourist Plates as a momento, I was told that my car was never registered. Instead, the offered some extra plates they had at the delivery center. 

In conclusion, I never received the car I had ordered, but instead had to drive an X5 loaner from Munich to Prague and back. I am disappointed on several fronts: inconvenience, time, not receiving the car I ordered and a stressful vacation. To top it off, I had to drop off the loaner at unfamiliar drop off location because this was a BMW fleet location. No one spoke English, and we drove around an hour attempting to drop the car off with the right people. We almost missed our flight.

Again, I don't want to discourage anyone from this program, as I believe it to be a great one! I did however want to hear some of your feedback, and suggestions as to what, if anything I can do.

Thanks.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

bummer


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

I hope you drove the hell out of that x5.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like it all ended up fine. What can you do - don't let it get you down. If this is the worst thing in your life, you've got it good. Life does that to you sometimes - treat it as an experience, and look for better days!

You'll get your car, and it will have only delivery miles on it. Perhaps it will even get delivered more quickly now!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> Sounds like it all ended up fine. What can you do - don't let it get you down. If this is the worst thing in your life, you've got it good. Life does that to you sometimes - treat it as an experience, and look for better days!
> 
> You'll get your car, and it will have only delivery miles on it. Perhaps it will even get delivered more quickly now!


+1
While the whole episode was unfortunate, looking at the big picture, it's a small inconvenience.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

jcatral14 said:


> While the whole episode was unfortunate, looking at the big picture, it's a small inconvenience.


I don't see it that way. If I go for an ED, in the end I don't really care about the savings, the clock, the plates of any of the other stuff.

I care about picking MY car and driving it through Europe, taking it to the Ring etc.

If not for that, I can come up with more interesting vacation plans, have the car conveniently bought via US delivery etc.

I've heard of other cars that had trouble with iDrive and NAV and needed the ECU/headunit replaced. So there are 2 lessons learned for me from the OP's unfortunate experience:
1. Never ever schedule the pickup date when the factory is closed or about to close.
2. Never order a car with NAV or iDrive.
I know I might be in minority in these decisions, but I think they may considerably reduce the chance of screwups. :dunno:

To the OP: don't let it get to you too much. If you want, maybe you can have BMW do another, "rushed" ED for you with a new car - since your car is still new and hasn't been driven at all, they shouldn't have any trouble selling it. Or maybe they can at least arrange PC delivery here in the US...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

adc said:


> I don't see it that way. If I go for an ED, in the end I don't really care about the savings, the clock, the plates of any of the other stuff.
> 
> I care about picking MY car and driving it through Europe, taking it to the Ring etc.
> 
> ...


I was looking at THE BIG PICTURE, ie life :dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*Consider this*



adc said:


> I don't see it that way. If I go for an ED, in the end I don't really care about the savings, the clock, the plates of any of the other stuff.
> 
> I care about picking MY car and driving it through Europe, taking it to the Ring etc.
> 
> ...


This is the OP's third ED. So he's not a newbie. I would choose an analogy - do you need to see Times Square every time you are in NYC?

I agree on the point that he can always get another car and do it again. Europe's been around for a while - it probably ain't going to change much shortly.


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> I was looking at THE BIG PICTURE, ie life :dunno:


Thank you for your advice. I can certainly relate to your suggestion, ie. not sweting the little stuff in life etc. And I do take that into heart in my daily life.

On the other hand however, you must look at this objectively. I ordered my car through European Delivery as a vacation opportunity, and instead, it turned into a very stressful event. Trying to coordinate alternate transportatation, being on the phone for the entire first day of my trip, trying to drop off a loaner car at a place which was hard to find etc. These things were all a major hassle. I guess I would have felt better had BMW done more to make me feel at ease. Ie. offering me a ride back to the airport, picking up a night of hotel or something along those lines.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

munich5 said:


> Thank you for your advice. I can certainly relate to your suggestion, ie. not sweting the little stuff in life etc. And I do take that into heart in my daily life.
> 
> On the other hand however, you must look at this objectively. I ordered my car through European Delivery as a vacation opportunity, and instead, it turned into a very stressful event. Trying to coordinate alternate transportatation, being on the phone for the entire first day of my trip, trying to drop off a loaner car at a place which was hard to find etc. These things were all a major hassle. I guess I would have felt better had BMW done more to make me feel at ease. Ie. offering me a ride back to the airport, picking up a night of hotel or something along those lines.


I hear ya. You have not received the car yet so it's not over. Perhaps let BMWNA know what happened and they can do something for you. Send a letter to Tom Purves, it always gets their attention. So I was told.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with Munich5. Yes, its not the end of the world and its a minor detail. But I'm sure most of us have busy lives and when I go on vacation I make sure its going to go as well as possible. That often involves paying more money to get the things I know will be there. It's not like you drove down to your dealer and they said sorry we can't give it to you today. Its a commitment to get over the pond and do this. I hope you don't have any redelivery nightmare holdups at the VDC as described in previous posts. I would insist they fix the car BEFORE they ship it.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> +1
> While the whole episode was unfortunate, looking at the big picture, it's a small inconvenience.


I generally, I'm a very calm person and go with the flow, but I would have been crushed if my car wasn't ready when I did my first ED. The main reason for going to Europe was to drive MY car, and sightseeing was secondary. I wouldn't have throw a fit because that wouldn't help anything, but I'd be less likely to do it again. Fortunately, here it didn't happen to a first timer. On my next trip, I'd be better able to deal with it because when I go, it will be more for the trip than the car.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

that sucks

but why would you refuse the 328 and take an X5?


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks guys for your support.
I don't think there's a lesson to be learned here. It was an unfortunate manufacturing defect, which probably happens in less than 1% of production.
But as some of you have mentioned, it was not like a drove a few miles locally to pick up my car. I made painstaking efforts to coordinate air travel, hotel, tours etc, to learn that the entire purpose of my trip was no available to me.
At this point, given my loyalty to the brand, I would hope that BMW stands behind their product and program, by perhaps giving me a month or two lease payment as compensation. I think that would be fair and appropriate.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Let us know how it turns out. Is your current car coming off lease? If there is a delay in your new car arriving, perhaps BMW will pay for an extra lease payment.

They did this when my car was totalled, and the replacement car didn't make it for an extra month. However, insurance covered the lost car, so perhaps they just billed the insurance company for my payment - but most probably, they ate it. Emphasize your loyalty to the brand.

Good luck!


----------



## jjd (Apr 27, 2003)

munich5 said:


> Thanks guys for your support.
> I don't think there's a lesson to be learned here. It was an unfortunate manufacturing defect, which probably happens in less than 1% of production.
> But as some of you have mentioned, it was not like a drove a few miles locally to pick up my car. I made painstaking efforts to coordinate air travel, hotel, tours etc, to learn that the entire purpose of my trip was no available to me.
> At this point, given my loyalty to the brand, I would hope that BMW stands behind their product and program, by perhaps giving me a month or two lease payment as compensation. I think that would be fair and appropriate.


Absolutely they should pick up a few months lease payments, at a MINIMUM. Furthermore, I imagine your lease commenced 2 weeks before you (never) picked up the car. You certainly shouldn't be paying a dime until they deliver it Stateside and then you should have a 3 month waiver.

As to guys telling you not to worry about it and it could have been worse... I find those comments extremely patronizing. You were not saying "this was the worst thing in your life"- none of us needs to be reminded that this isn't life and death. But this was a major inconvenience and disappointment that would leave anyone with a bad taste in their mouth and you don't need to be told not to worry about it from the BMW apologists and polyannas. Yes mistakes happen but you need to be very well compensated for this one.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

atyclb said:


> that sucks
> 
> but why would you refuse the 328 and take an X5?


Yeah, I don't understand that either...if its not "your car" what difference does it make - unless one feels a sense of moral obligation to infuse the European economy with more of your hard earned dollars at the gas pump...

I probably spent about $300 on gas during my 9 day ED in my 330i -- in an X5 probably would have been close to twice that...


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you didn't get to drive your own car there. Though, you did get a loaner that you didn't have to worry about breaking-in  .


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

1. You did not take delivery of your car in Munich so your lease should not start until you take delivery.
2. If your car was not ready, they should have had another 335 coupe for you, not another model car. At least that would have minimized your inconvenience.
3. On the flip side, at least you saved some lease miles for driving in the US.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

munich5 said:


> ...... I made painstaking efforts to coordinate air travel, hotel, tours etc, to learn that the entire purpose of my trip was no available to me.
> At this point, given my loyalty to the brand, I would hope that BMW stands behind their product and program, by perhaps giving me a month or two lease payment as compensation. I think that would be fair and appropriate.


I can sure empathize with you. Last month we were scheduled to pick up a new Z4 M Coupe at the Performance Center in Spartanburg, SC. The car was fully paid for and ready to be delivered until we were told the cars were being held until the EPA cleared them - date unknown.

While Spartanburg isn't Munich, we had built an entire vacation around this trip including good friends who live nearby in Asheville, NC. All the logistics of time off work, air planes to SC, hotels, etc. etc. and then a bomb is dropped. To say we were disappointed is an understatement. While in the terms of life and death this is obviously small potatoes but it's the planned vacations and special times that make life what it is. To diminish the impact BMW created regarding your ED experience or our PCD experience by saying in affect "get over it" really misses the mark.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

jjd said:


> As to guys telling you not to worry about it and it could have been worse... I find those comments extremely patronizing. You were not saying "this was the worst thing in your life"- none of us needs to be reminded that this isn't life and death. But this was a major inconvenience and disappointment that would leave anyone with a bad taste in their mouth and you don't need to be told not to worry about it from the BMW apologists and polyannas. Yes mistakes happen but you need to be very well compensated for this one.


+1.

To all the posters that had to remind me too (!) about what's important in life, I'll remind them that for some people ED is about the whole experience - you AND the car, over there, at that moment in time.

No need to throw tantrums, but: BMW failed to deliver on their promise in this case, and they should try a little harder to make the OP happy. That's all I'm saying...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we're all just trying to make the OP happier! So, its great that we have diverse opinions.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Stop your crying. You got to put miles on someone elses car at no expense to you. 

I had a similar situation happen to me, only I had to take my car to a dealer in Venice. Parts weren't available and roadside assistance wasn't of any help. I called the delivery center, and BMW gladly drove down a 330i for me to drive for the remainder of my trip. My only request was that the car had to have nav. In the end, it worked out well. I would have been far more nervous driving my own car through downtown Firenza. In fact, I probably wouldn't have risked driving my own car there


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

atyclb said:


> that sucks
> 
> but why would you refuse the 328 and take an X5?


Well, on the other hand, how many people can claim to have driven an X5 on their ED adventure?

bummer on the way it played out; certainly can sympathize with the disappointment. Not a big deal as part of life, but still something to be unhappy about for some period of time.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Munich5 - my last ED reassembles yours - I was supposed to pick up E92 335i on Friday, Nov 3. Berhnard broke the news that the car did not make it from Regensburg, and cited 'wink wink' maybe snow as the reason. I was offered new 328xi to drive around, and my car was to be shipped to the port directly from the factory. This was my 4th ED, no big travel plans, visiting friends in Munich, buying skis, and discovering what Andechs Kloster has to offer. 

Since returning to US I learned that the process to marry the customer to the car is manual, and somebody made an error. Stuff happens; on the positive side I got to try a different car, with tires better suited for close to freezing temperatures, and my 335i will likely come home without scars on front bumper. Will I do another ED? You bet.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

Drag about your mishap. Some people can easily adapt and overcome something like this, others seem bitter and post here to vent. Unfortunately your arrogance is apparent with your refusal of a 328. This may have impacted your situation with BMW. While I would be disappointed if my car was not ready I also am aware that humans build these vehicles and sometimes parts fail or are damaged during assembly. I would be grateful they offered any vehicle for me to drive. Hopefully your car arrives properly fixed and offers you years of trouble free driving.


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

*To respond to the above...*

With all do respect, I would like to see your reaction given my cisrcumstances. I probably spent $200 in international roaming on my mobile phone alone, attempting to coordinate a faulty delivery process. Furthermore, my friends were left waiting on the sidelines, while BMW and I coordinated an alternate plan of action. This isn't about "crying", this is about delivering the customer the product they ordered. I would have simply rented a car otherwise.

BMW specifically gave me the option of taking delivery of my own car, which is why I decided to fly to Munich as planned. If they would have been up front and mentioned that my only option was a loaner, I would have postponed my trip ahead of time and saved myself a giant headache.

My intentions were not to complain in my post, rather elicit feedback based upon my situation. I am a loyal BMW customer, and will continue to be, and believe firmly in the ED program. I cannot tell you how many people I've convinced to do ED, and/or puchase BMW vehicles.



xspeedy said:


> Stop your crying. You got to put miles on someone elses car at no expense to you.
> 
> I had a similar situation happen to me, only I had to take my car to a dealer in Venice. Parts weren't available and roadside assistance wasn't of any help. I called the delivery center, and BMW gladly drove down a 330i for me to drive for the remainder of my trip. My only request was that the car had to have nav. In the end, it worked out well. I would have been far more nervous driving my own car through downtown Firenza. In fact, I probably wouldn't have risked driving my own car there


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

spots said:


> Drag about your mishap. Some people can easily adapt and overcome something like this, others seem bitter and post here to vent. Unfortunately your arrogance is apparent with your refusal of a 328. This may have impacted your situation with BMW. While I would be disappointed if my car was not ready I also am aware that humans build these vehicles and sometimes parts fail or are damaged during assembly. I would be grateful they offered any vehicle for me to drive. Hopefully your car arrives properly fixed and offers you years of trouble free driving.


Arrogance?

Firstly, I was upfront in airing my fondness for the program. I would never criticize the program, as I believe in it and will continue to be a fan forever.
What upsets me is that posters such as yourself look at this situation quite simply, and make judgements without hesitation. I think your reaction to not receiving YOUR actual car, would have been quite different. Furthermore, there's more to this story that just not being "content" with a loaner car. The situation was inconvenient all around, read about my defective loaner. Between coordination efforts with the Factory upon my arrival, going back and fourth to the delivery center at my cost, etc etc. it was just unpleasant all around.

Thank you to those who have shown some understanding.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I think BMW should make you whole; have you discussed this with them?


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Jspira said:


> I think BMW should make you whole; have you discussed this with them?


Busy all day? I was waiting for you to chime in


----------



## Shawn_speed (Jul 11, 2006)

Munich5:

I found your reaction to the situation very mature and understated. 

If I were in your shoes, at this point, I would insist on three factors that you have control over:

1: They offered you your own car before you left for Germany, That was the only reason you went. They should have taken factory closing and other factors into account when they offered you your own car.

2: You didn't take delivery, they never registered your car, therefore this was not a legal European Delivery. 

3: No delivery, no deal. Walk away from a problem car and start the ordering process over. 

If you can't stomach the war of nerves, insist on lease payments and more importantly WARRANTY to start at your US Delivery date. ED warranty starts the day they finish building the car.

Shawn
Phoenix


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Shawn_speed said:


> ED warranty starts the day they finish building the car.
> 
> Shawn
> Phoenix


Let's not spread misinformation here. The car's warranty starts the same day (i.e. delivery) regardless of delivery venue.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your car and ruined trip. This is part of the risk that doing ED or even PCD involves that your car may somehow not make it on time. I do sympathize with you.

I think people need to be aware that the slim chance a car is not ready for whatever reason does and can happen. This is the con of custom ordering a car as it's not easy for them to simply build another one or pull another one off the line as in the case of mass produced domestic vehicles.

I think as others have mentioned, writing the ED Dept in NJ is probably your best bet.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Joe Schmoe (May 1, 2006)

Wow, I think everyone is being way too kind to BMW here.

This is outrageous. Outrageous. Totally unacceptable.

I am not one to sweat the small stuff. Accidents happen. employees sometimes drop the ball, and I try to overlook minor mishaps if I am otherwise satisfied with the company and its service. Also, I don't believe in trying to use a minor screwup as an excuse to demand a disproportionately large measure of compensation. 

But this isn't a minor screwup. This is a major freaking screwup. Twice!!

BMW should be moving heaven and earth to make you happy. I cannot believe the way they have treated you so far. 

They should be offering you a great deal of compensation. I would if I were them. 

You should be livid, and BMW should be working feverishly to make the situation right. 

The one thing I will say about BMW is that they are serious about delivering a car to you that meets their quality standards. In this way, the fact that they refused to let you have your car is a good thing. Nonetheless, they should deliver you a quality car ON TIME -- especially if you are flying to freaking Europe to pick it up! They are screwing this up big time, plain and simple, and I would be mad.


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

Joe Schmoe said:


> Wow, I think everyone is being way too kind to BMW here.
> 
> This is outrageous. Outrageous. Totally unacceptable.
> 
> ...


As a business owner and dealing with a variety of different circumstances and customers unfortunately this is the attitude that we deal with on a regular basis. Americans seem to feel entitled to compensation whenever a situation does not suit. Move heaven and earth because a car was not ready on time?? You must be joking. 
Remember we are only reading one version of this situation. I would suspect if you asked the delivery center personnel they might have a different version. One only has to read through these forums to realize that this is not a regular occurrence and most other people have a wonderful experience with ED.
Can the OP state why they refused the 328?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

*Every case is different*

It is apparent that lately the BMW European delivery program is not functioning properly and more than the average # of mistakes are happening.
We are all human and mistakes do happen, however, for most of us here this is a major purchase and a very emotional one. Nobody actually "needs" a BMW, buying a BMW is all about emotions, so BMW must be sensitive to this. BMW is the professional seller, we are not professional buyers, and they should have a bigger budget to make up for mistakes.
I almost got arrested last month during my European Delivery vacation because they put in the green booklet BMW of North America as the owner of the car, and for some reason the police at the Italian border did not believe that I am the owner of BMW of North America...... I almost got arrested for stealing a 2007 750Li in Italy.....(detained for 2 hours....)
Then to top it off, my car is still sitting at the port waiting to be loaded on a boat 3 weeks after drop off. (I specifically went to the drop off office and filled the paperwork on October 5th) and they were suppose to schedule a boat within 1 week of drop off.... they did NOTHING.
Also I never got the Gumby clock..... so when I called ED a couple days they overnight-ed me a clock and a wallet, and I really did not care to have that, it just means that something is very wrong at the ED from the U.S all the way to Munich, including the drop off office.

Did this ruin my trip? it could have if I let it, I chose to make the best out of the situation. However BMW did not step up to make a monetary adjustment to the inconvenience, I will be stuck for an additional 2 weeks of a lease payment without a car and I wouldneed to rent a car for those 2 weeks, as we sold one of our 2 cars in anticipation.
so as I said, something is wrong with the ED program, and I do not think that BMW is paying to take care of the customers generously, they are being as cheap as they can get away with. The problem is that some really nice people who work at the ED centers they do not get BMW's backing financially, BMW thinks that we are made of money and are very cheap.

Mercedes Benz gives a 10% dicount on ED, they pick you up from the airport, pay for your first night in a hotel, and drop you off. BMW is being very cheap and they need to step up their budget to help us, which is why you were not happy. NOBODY actually cares from BMW if you were inconvenienced, only if you complain they would do a very little something.
There is one person who works for the Delivery center in Munich, his name is Olivier, he is amazing and he took care of me, he even pesonally picked me up from the delivery center to the airport to make it up, and they want to fire him... I can't believe that.
Perhaps if BMW loses some customers next year due to the new S class and the LS460 they might see that customers are looking around and have some very viable options with perhaps better service. Service is everything, and BMW doesn't get many points in this department.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Then to top it off, my car is still sitting at the port waiting to be loaded on a boat 3 weeks after drop off. (I specifically went to the drop off office and filled the paperwork on October 5th) and they were suppose to schedule a boat within 1 week of drop off.... they did NOTHING.


How long shipping takes depends as to where you drop off the car. The office where you drop off the car does not schedule shipment. That is done in one Harms office (not Munich btw.).



2006_750Li_ED said:


> Also I never got the Gumby clock..... so when I called ED a couple days they overnight-ed me a clock and a wallet, and I really did not care to have that, it just means that something is very wrong at the ED from the U.S all the way to Munich, including the drop off office.


Overnighting you a clock and something is is a pretty good make-up. It's just a trinket though.



2006_750Li_ED said:


> Mercedes Benz gives a 10% dicount on ED, they pick you up from the airport, pay for your first night in a hotel, and drop you off. BMW is being very cheap and they need to step up their budget to help us, which is why you were not happy. NOBODY actually cares from BMW if you were inconvenienced, only if you complain they would do a very little something.


Let's not spread incorrect information, please. Mercedes-Benz and BMW offer identical 7% discounts. Mercedes does pay for one hotel night but they don't pick you up - they provide a taxi voucher (same on drop-off). BMW used to provide a taxi voucher; I don't recall why it discontinued.

More importantly, BMW does 2x the volume in factory deliveries compared to MB. Must be a reason besides people comparing EUR 30 taxi vouchers. :dunno:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Joe Schmoe said:


> They should be offering you a great deal of compensation.


what exactly are the damages here? Are there some cell phone bills? Sure, pay those. And maybe a bunch of wasted time one day? Maybe reimburse for one night in a hotel.

But he got a car to drive around Europe on his vacation--in fact a choice of car. Not his, to be sure, but a pretty nice car that I would have a hard time complaining about as a rental.

This idea (which I realize is not the OP's) strikes me like the folks who get a medium-well steak in a restaurant when it was ordered medium rare, and then expect to be comped the entire meal.

To me the lesson is:
1) BMW is not perfect, and they make mistakes
2) When BMW makes mistakes, they try to fix the problem as best they can and let you get on with your vacation.
3) As with any vacation, or life in general, one has to expect and be prepared for the fact that other people providing a service, even one you pay a lot of money for, will make mistakes and you should "roll with the punches"
4) If that happens, be prepared to ask for reasonable compensation for the additional trouble caused, but don't try to go beyond that, because then y ou're being unreasonable.

No one wants to be in the OP's position, to be sure, but jumping all over BMW for good-faith/human errors seems to be well beyond reasonable.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> It is apparent that lately the BMW *European delivery program is not functioning properly* .


Are you suggesting we rename this forum to be "Dysfunctional European Delivery" or DED? :dunno:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Jspira said:


> How long shipping takes depends as to where you drop off the car. The office where you drop off the car does not schedule shipment. That is done in one Harms office (not Munich btw.).
> 
> Overnighting you a clock and something is is a pretty good make-up. It's just a trinket though.
> 
> ...


I paid 50 EUR for a taxi from the airport to the delivery center last year, and a similar amount on the way back. this is $130. 
I never said that the people who work at the ED department were not nice, they did try to help me, however when it comes to spending money their hands are tied. I dropped off my car in Munich, and asked the person representing HARMS (Thomas) to book my car on a boat as close to October 20th as possible, perhaps he is not the actual person who books it, but he promised to take care of it. Somebody screwed up big time leaving my car in the port for 3 weeks. Does BMW care? would they reimburse me for the rental and 1/2 a lease payment? probably not. The person from ED who is really nice does not have the power or budget to make it right, that is a problem that BMW needs to adjust, especially considering their success in selling cars. When BMW fails, Mercedes Benz gains a customer.


----------

